# Development of Socionics



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

In what areas is Socionics expanding and growing?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been looking into this as well and the things I've found were this... please correct me if I'm wrong as I did limited research.

- Model A is done. It's there and there's little to no 'new' stuff coming in.
- There's Victor Gulenko that is currently creating / has already created model G. Ben David is supposedly writing a book about this in English.
- Dr. Nardi is scanning people's brains and is finding corrolations to the MBTI cognitive functions. Dr. Nardi is looking foward to working with Gulenko in order to get a solid grasp about Socionics to further his experimentation.

Other stuff:

- Keirsey is done.
- MBTI is done.
- Enneagram is done.

There are no new developments going on in either MBTi or the Enneagram.

I think that's it? I hope I'm missing a lot because I'd be cool to know if there are people out there that are still finding ground breaking stuff.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Dedication said:


> I've been looking into this as well and the things I've found were this... please correct me if I'm wrong as I did limited research.
> 
> - Model A is done. It's there and there's little to no 'new' stuff coming in.
> - There's Victor Gulenko that is currently creating / has already created model G. Ben David is supposedly writing a book about this in English.
> ...


That's basically it. Plus there is this guy who had a kickstarter for a MBTI < - > Socionics correlation testing.

Typology is done for. It's...dead?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Dedication said:


> I've been looking into this as well and the things I've found were this... please correct me if I'm wrong as I did limited research.
> 
> - Model A is done. It's there and there's little to no 'new' stuff coming in.
> - There's Victor Gulenko that is currently creating / has already created model G. Ben David is supposedly writing a book about this in English.
> ...


Nah, this is typology, not the bible/qu'ran. Shit isn't static. We are always learning new stuff even if the models themselves don't change.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Typhon said:


> Nah, this is typology, not the bible/qu'ran. Shit isn't static. We are always learning new stuff even if the models themselves don't change.


Can you summarize the stuff we've learned in the past 5 years we didn't know before?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dedication said:


> Can you summarize the stuff we've learned in the past 5 years we didn't know before?


Some info on Model G.
Info on Model B.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Some info on Model G.
> Info on Model B.


That's so close to nothing, you might as well have said nothing.

If you simply said it to 'prove' that it isn't static I'll retort with this: It is within the ILI to understand nothing is static in the first place.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Dedication said:


> Can you summarize the stuff we've learned in the past 5 years we didn't know before?


I can't. 

Though I wonder if you yourself really know enough about the developments in this field to say that there aerent any. Don't take this the wrong way, I'm not attacking you personally, but do you really have this field covered?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dedication said:


> That's so close to nothing, you might as well have said nothing.
> 
> If you simply said it to 'prove' that it isn't static I'll retort with this: It is within the ILI to understand nothing is static in the first place.


? I was just stating what changed lol. Thread I made with the translation in it is double the amount of information I was previously able to find on Model B, and the one Tellus posted on Model G is similar.

Information is out there. People just need to find and translate it. In the past 10 years, ease of translation has made amazing progress.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> ? I was just stating what changed lol. Thread I made with the translation in it is double the amount of information I was previously able to find on Model B, and the one Tellus posted on Model G is similar.
> 
> Information is out there. People just need to find and translate it. In the past 10 years, ease of translation has made amazing progress.


You got some examples of articles which been translated in the past few years that been "amazing"?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> You got some examples of articles which been translated in the past few years that been "amazing"?


I was speaking of Google Translate and the ease at pasting in a URL and getting a fully translated page. Not sure how long it has been as such, but I first noticed it being used as such within past few years, and definitely didn't know of Google Translate 10 years ago.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol, the _amazing _​quality of google translate.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Lol, the _amazing _​quality of google translate.


Are you retarded? Do you know how long it would have taken to translate an article with a Russian translation dictionary 10 years ago?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Are you retarded?


Now theres that kindly INFj vibe we all know and love.




> Do you know how long it would have taken to translate an article with a Russian translation dictionary 10 years ago?


To me, thats the point. It would have been alot of work, but the work would have been worth it, because the quality of the translation would have been so superior(quiet frankly you can't refer to documents translated by machine as a proper translation). So yes, translations take a while, they always have, and you know what? They always will. If you want to translate something using a dictionary, that won't work obviously - you need someone who is fluent in both languages and willing to sacrifice some time. But the quality of the translation will be worth it, machine translated articles need to be reworked by humans in order to make sense anyways, its not like half the stuff in those articles make any sense, since it is a literal translation.

So yeah, thats my opinion, no need to be offended, and there is no need for immature name-calling.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Now theres that kindly INFj vibe we all know and love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"because the quality of the translation would have been so superior"
Maybe if you knew Russian in the first place, but translation dictionaries are for words, not phrases. An example is Spanish "plucking the chicken" means whacking off.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeremy8419 said:


> "because the quality of the translation would have been so superior"
> Maybe if you knew Russian in the first place, but translation dictionaries are for words, not phrases. An example is Spanish "plucking the chicken" means whacking off.


Yeah, if you knew Russian. That is the whole point. You get someone who knows both languages to translate in the first place.

It also needs to be said that google translate does not translate the meaning of phrases. It translates literally precisely the way a dictionary does, which is why some of the machine translated articles come off so odd.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Yeah, if you knew Russian. That is the whole point. You get someone who knows both languages to translate in the first place.


Pretty sure the point is that you're a troll, who contributes nothing, yet expects those who do contribute to society to contribute even more, while you wallow.


----------



## The_Truth (May 2, 2015)

Typhon said:


> They always will.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Well where is the ground breaking stuff? Its only Nardi and his brain scans at this moment.


----------

